# kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause



## rainthanner (5. Okt. 2010)

VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcKFoHtt_2g



Gruß Rainer


----------



## larsi112 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Ein sehr schönes Filmchen. Und ein paar sehr sehr schöne Fische hast du da auch drin schwimmen. Könnte ich glatt ein bisschen neidisch werden


----------



## hoboo34 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Sehr schöne Anlage und KLASSE FISCHE


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Sehr schön Rainer 

Aber ein paar Pflanzen könnten nicht schaden, also so drum herum


----------



## Teich-Emminger (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Kann mich nur anschließen

Einfach absolut schön:gratuliere


----------



## michag (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Klasse Rainer,auch der Fussboden ( Fliesen) tolle Anlage ..........na ja hast ja auch Platz


----------



## Skopp1 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo Rainer,

sehr schööön. Wo war eigentlich die Leiter zum reingehen?

schöne Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Aquabernd (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hut ab
toll
Echt super schön ich würde da nicht mehr weg kommen.

glg


----------



## elkop (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

lieber rainer,
richtig edel schaut deine anlage aus. und deine hündin, springt die da nicht rein? meiner wäre da sofort drin :hai


----------



## Boxerfan (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo Rainer, 
einfach nur SUPER, die Koi sowie die Anlage.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo Rainer,

einfach nur  ......


----------



## Dodi (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Moin Rainer,

schöne Koi, Wasser super klar - klasse! 
Auch der Film ist gelungen, besonders mit der Zeitlupe.
Wirkt aber alles etwas steril, da muss ich Uwe recht geben, etwas Grün wäre nicht schlecht.

Hast Du/willst Du denn noch einen Außenteich oder nur noch das Indoor-Becken?


----------



## tipit (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo , da kann man nur sagen:

HUT AB , RESPEKT!

Schöne Tiere, schöner Indoorteich. Das ist auch mein Anstreben für die Zukunft.
Ein großer Wintergarten, viele Pflanzen, ein Indoor-Koiteich und ein Aussenteich,
beide miteinander Verbunden.

...Träumen darf man ja - und - Träume können Wirklichkeit werden!

Grüße
tipit


----------



## guenter (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

WOW, das bekomme ich niiieeee hin!

einfach große Klasse


----------



## rainthanner (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo, 
freut mich sehr, dass es euch gefällt. 
Uns und auch unseren Fischen macht der Innenteich auch viel Freude. 
@Sanne: Die Schwimmbadleiter ging zu Ebay. 
Das Filmchen hat ein Koifreund gemacht. Ich hätte dies nie geschafft. Danke an dieser Stelle. 
@Uwe: Pflanzen werden noch reichlich untergebracht. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## tipit (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo Rainer, 

nun erzähl uns doch einmal wo Du die Technik untergebracht hast.
Mich interessiert wieviel Liter das Becken fasst, wo die Pumpe sitzt, wo der Filter sitzt,
ob das Becken Marke Eigenbau ist, oder ob es ein gekauftes Standardbecken ist,
oder ob Du es anfertigen lassen hast.

Grüße
tipit


----------



## Christine (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: kleines Filmchen unserer WG im neuen Zuhause*

Hallo tipit,

da hast Du wohl einiges verschlafen - das hat Rainer nämlich alles schon in einer sehenswerten Doku erzählt - guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26074


----------

